# Official LG 2012 Plasma, LCD/LED and OLED HDTV line-up



## Robert Zohn

Let's start a discussion on LG's very big 2012 offerings in all three categories of display technology, Plasma, LED/LED and OLED. 

I have some great photos and videos of LG's CES exhibits and presentations that we'll post on this thread over the next week as well as inside tips on the varied OLED technologies that separate LG from Samsung's OLED TVs. Who knows the main technology difference between LG's and Samsung's 55" OLED displays?

Nice new LCD/LED, pdp and OLED TVs with great value from LG this coming year.

-Robert


----------



## cleveland plasma

*LG LED *

Tons of info on this site >>> Click Here

As you can see we will get killed with model numbers 

LS3500 22,26,and 32
LS5600 32,37,42,47 and 55
LS5700 42,47,55, and 60
LM5800 42,47,and 55
LM6200 42,47,and 55

LG 55LM6700
LG 55LM6700

LG 47LM7600
LG 55LM7600

LG 47LM9600 ( Local Dimming )
LG 55LM9600 ( Local Dimming )

LG 72LM9500
LG 84LM9600

LG 55EM9600 ( OLED )

*LG Plasma:*

Tons of info on this site >>> Click Here

LG 55PM9700
LG 60PM9700

LG 55PM6700
LG 60PM6700

LG 55PA6500
LG 60PA6500


----------



## expresso

does the LG LM6200 come with the leds all around the bezel ? not just the sides - like a border - all around the sides and top and bottom - with Local dimming ?

according to the specs on LG website - shows a picture of the TV with LED's all around the border edge - and says LED PLUS - which i am taking is Local Dimming ?

would love to see a review done on this TV -


----------



## cleveland plasma

This set is "not" local dimmed. It is in fact edge lit. They can use what ever terminology they like, but a fact is a fact. The units below will have local dimming.

LG 47LM9600 ( Local Dimming )
LG 55LM9600 ( Local Dimming )


----------



## expresso

it says LED PLUS - and when you read about what that is on the LG site - it explains it - which sounds to me to be dimmable - but its not clear cut - it dosnt actually say Local Dimming - 
i have to read it again - but i am pretty sure if anyone reads it - they will come to the same conclusion as i did - believing that its dimmable LED - which i also think its edge light but all around the TV - 

is that correct ? is this TV with edge Led all around ? not just the left and right side - but all around -


----------



## cleveland plasma

Edge lit, the whole way around is what we are* "told"*. To confirm, someone can take one apart. The bottom line is if this technology was that good it would be in there flagship models.

Last year, Samsungs has micro-dimming plus on the D8000 LED. In the end it preforms just like edge lit.


----------



## expresso

your right about that - if it were that good - would be in more units - 
seems hard to get real facts on these LED TVs - local dimming etc. - 
would anyone do a review on these LED TVs ? also the Panasonic LED models - which are using the LG panel with the 3D passive - 

everything is about plasma which i understand is great - but in some cases - a bright LED TV may be needed -


----------



## tv sci-fi fan

I don't think the 46" and 55" LM9600 are Edge lit at all. LG is claiming that their Backlight unit type is full led.

Here is a link that i came across on the internet to a pdf file for the LM9600 series (covers both 46 and 55 inches).
http://edinw.com/Spec_Sheets/LG_LM9600_SPEC.PDF

In this pdf file it says BLU Type NANO Full LED

I'm looking forward to actually seeing this model come out. I hope LG actually gets it out after all that fiasco that happened with their 2011 LW9800 series.


----------



## cleveland plasma

You are correct.........


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE

I can't wait to see my first 55"+ OLED TV in person. I have a Samsung smart-phone with an OLED screen and I love it. My favorite thing about the OLED phone screen is the absolute black levels!!! With the lights in the room off the black levels on the screen is indistinguishable from the room darkness.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## tv sci-fi fan

I would love to have one of those new 55" OLEDs but Im afraid that it will be more expensive than my piggy bank can afford  But if LG wants to offer one as a giveaway, they are more than welcome to give it away to me


----------



## Robert Zohn

Looks like LG's OLED will launch sooner than expected! According to the Verge LG is planning to begin shipping the world's first 55" OLED displays in May '12. Actual availability in the USA may be later, but no exact confirmation from my LG contacts are available at this moment.

Samsung is planing early August for their 55" OLED debut.

-Robert


----------



## mechman

CNET LG 55LM6700 Review


----------



## mechman

More CNET Reviews:

LG 55LM9600

LG 60LM9600


----------



## mechman

FlatPanelsHD Review of the LM9600


----------



## jumby181

about a month in with a 60pa6550 i got at costco for $899. replaced a panasonic tc-p50x1 that was damaged in a lighning strike. love the new set. did a 100 burn in of a 120 image slide show, used the wizard II to adjust the picture and it looks great. ran the disney wow disc and in the basic settings anyway, the wizard II settings didn't need to be changed at all. lots of bang for the buck since i have no need for a smart tv or 3D...


----------

